# Adapter for Shop Vac to 4" dust port



## nelsongg

I recently got my first real table saw (Grizzly) and I don't think I have a need for a full DC system. What I was hoping to do was to just hookup my shop vac to the dust port when needed. In looking for adapters, all I'm finding is 4"od adapters for hose to hose adaption. What I was hoping to find was an adapter with a 4"id so I could just slide it directly onto the dust port of the saw when needed.
I found this http://www.pennstateind.com/store/D4X.html that I believe will work for what I want. Shipping is about double the price of the adapter. $13 and change total. The $13 isn't that big of a deal. Just wondering if anyone has tried to do this and what their solution was. Or maybe another source for an adapter like this.

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## Fred Hargis

Why don't you look for a PVC plumbing fitting that's close and use duct tape or whatever to make it fit? There may also be a metal HVAC fitting, but I've not seen them. Don't expect too much from your shop vac in this service.


----------



## Dave Paine

If you have a local Woodcraft you can save the shipping.

http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2000899/2160/4-to-212-reducer-dust-extraction-fitting.aspx

Rockler equivalent.

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=19551&site=ROCKLER

As Fred mentioned, you may be able to connect the shop vac, but the performance may not be what you desire.

Many machines need high airflow, such as a table saw, due to the large internal volume and many openings.

A shop vac is relatively high suction but relatively low flow compared to a dust collector.

The adapter is likely better than no dust collection.


----------



## DannyT

would this work for you

http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-x-2-FERNC...215?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d0805f23f


----------



## Marv

I'm using these quick connect tapered fittings in the other direction (4" down to 2 1/2") however they would work in your application as a 2 1/4 vacuum hose actually fits perfectly inside the threaded end and the tapered end easily slides/fits snugly on a standard 4" port. Drag is a shop vac may not be very effective on a table saw as has been mentioned.

http://www.busybeetools.com/products/QUICK-CHG-CONNECT-2-1{47}2IN.-TO-4IN.-THREADEND.html


----------



## nelsongg

Dave Paine said:


> If you have a local Woodcraft you can save the shipping.
> 
> http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2000899/2160/4-to-212-reducer-dust-extraction-fitting.aspx
> 
> Rockler equivalent.
> 
> http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=19551&site=ROCKLER
> 
> As Fred mentioned, you may be able to connect the shop vac, but the performance may not be what you desire.
> 
> Many machines need high airflow, such as a table saw, due to the large internal volume and many openings.
> 
> A shop vac is relatively high suction but relatively low flow compared to a dust collector.
> 
> The adapter is likely better than no dust collection.


Thanks Dave, but I looked at those and they are 4"od. They are for going hose to hose.

Greg


----------



## nelsongg

Thanks all for the replies. I'm thinking I going to try the big box store and see what I can do with some PVC. I realize that a shop vac is not the best, but something is better than nothing.

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## Stodg73




----------



## Marv

Dave Paine said:


> Rockler equivalent.
> 
> http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=19551&site=ROCKLER





Stodg73 said:


> What about this???


Looks kind of like the one Dave linked above..


----------



## nelsongg

Stodg73 said:


> What about this???


In reading the reviews on amazon, it is another hose to hose reducer. What I'm looking for is a reducer that the 4" end can be pushed directly onto the dust port on my table saw when needed.

In reading a lot of the reviews of these hose to hose reducers, I'm finding that what I want to do is what a lot of other people are trying to do also.

Thanks everyone for your input. I'm going to keep looking. I honestly didn't think it would be this tough.

Greg


----------



## Fred Hargis

One thing you should keep in mind with any DC/vac/whatever hookups is the first rule of woodworking: nothing fits anything! 2nd rule: if it fits, it's not something you need. Seriously, that's why so many connections are cobbled together from whatever is on hand.


----------



## ryan50hrl

Lol. Isn't that the truth. Duct tape is your friend when hooking up dust collection.


----------



## nelsongg

Fred Hargis said:


> One thing you should keep in mind with any DC/vac/whatever hookups is the first rule of woodworking: nothing fits anything! 2nd rule: if it fits, it's not something you need. Seriously, that's why so many connections are cobbled together from whatever is on hand.


This is so true Fred. It is also the thing that my perfectionist ass has the hardest time with. But I think I might have found what I am looking for. http://www.ptreeusa.com/dustfittings_reducers.htm
Item #'s 436 and 437. I think one of these will work. I will be calling them later to find out if the 2.5/2.25" part of the fitting is ID or OD. The 2.5" shop vac hose is actually about 2" ID and about 2.4 OD. 

This is the same part I believe that was posted earlier in this thread through Busy Bee Tools. They are in Canada and for a $4 or $5 part it was going to be $20 shipping.

Greg


----------



## Marv

nelsongg said:


> This is so true Fred. It is also the thing that my perfectionist ass has the hardest time with. But I think I might have found what I am looking for. http://www.ptreeusa.com/dustfittings_reducers.htm
> Item #'s 436 and 437. I think one of these will work. I will be calling them later to find out if the 2.5/2.25" part of the fitting is ID or OD. The 2.5" shop vac hose is actually about 2" ID and about 2.4 OD.
> 
> This is the same part I believe that was posted earlier in this thread through Busy Bee Tools. They are in Canada and for a $4 or $5 part it was going to be $20 shipping.
> 
> Greg


The 437 is the same part I posted and that one will allow the end of a 2 1/4" vacuum hose to fit inside the threaded end (haven't tried the other one). BTW, I ordered 10 feet of 2 1/2" hose along with 3 of those fittings and it only cost me $16.00 shipping to California from Canada.


----------



## ghostrider

Just to put this out there as no one has mentioned it yet. I noticed that Grizzly has a better listing of it's fittings in their catalog than online. Also, my local Menard's carry's DC fittings, and sells them online.


----------



## Brian T.

I'm not so certain that it has to be gas-tight. I shove the ShopVac hose into the exhaust port of my band saw and there's nothing that can out fly my SV. Just a jam-fit, +/- 1/2". Same for the chop saw.
When I'm carving and shaping seashell, I work out in the open = 2-liter milk jug with the bottom cut out for a pick-up and on the end of the SV hose. Not even taped together (what a nuisance). The stone or sanding drum spins right at the opening, plaster bag in the SV and it's fun-time.


----------



## tvman44

That adapter that Marv suggested from E_Bay can be found at most any plumbing supply store, probably even the big box stores.


----------



## hwebb99

How bought turn a 4 inch plug and drill a hole to fit your shop vac.


----------



## nelsongg

hwebb99 said:


> How bought turn a 4 inch plug and drill a hole to fit your shop vac.


Hadn't thought of that. Might try that. Thanks


----------



## robert421960

im thinking you can get scd 35 pipe fittings to do what you want
at your local hardware


----------



## hwebb99

hwebb99 said:


> How bought turn a 4 inch plug and drill a hole to fit your shop vac.


You could do the same thing with a pvc cap.:blink:


----------



## MT Stringer

Dave Paine said:


> If you have a local Woodcraft you can save the shipping.
> 
> http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2000899/2160/4-to-212-reducer-dust-extraction-fitting.aspx
> 
> Rockler equivalent.
> 
> http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=19551&site=ROCKLER
> 
> As Fred mentioned, you may be able to connect the shop vac, but the performance may not be what you desire.
> 
> Many machines need high airflow, such as a table saw, due to the large internal volume and many openings.
> 
> A shop vac is relatively high suction but relatively low flow compared to a dust collector.
> 
> The adapter is likely better than no dust collection.


@Nelson - I was unpacking my Grizzly 1023RLW and checked the 4 inch dust port that came with the saw. The 4 -> 2 1/2 inch mentioned above (from Woodcraft) slips right over the 4 inch dust port making for a snug fit. A wrap of tape and you will be good to go.

Hope this helps.
Mike


----------

